# Ram's Head (Cypripedium arietinum)



## ellisonj132 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2011)

An odd one and it looks small. How about a front view?


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 3, 2011)

Stunning! Very hard to find these in the wild.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2011)

Different flower than the one that comes up first in Flickr. All from the same clump?


----------



## ellisonj132 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi

No probably a different clump in but in the same area


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

That's sweet. One day I hpe to see them in situ. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2011)

ellisonj132 said:


> Hi
> 
> No probably a different clump in but in the same area



Thanks -- you are lucky to have access to such beauties.


----------



## Dido (Sep 8, 2011)

nice pict thanks for share, hope to have one on a day in the future


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, lucky you! My favorite!


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 9, 2011)

Very Nice!! On the wish list!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2011)

That is eye candy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a nicely colored one. Keep a close secret on that beauty!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

